# white spot near bettas eye?



## cantfindone (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi guys! I purchased a male betta just over a month ago. Anyways a few days ago i found a tiny white dot near his left eye. Not sure how to explain where it is as all the photos i took turned out blurry. Its like in the front corner of his eye. Thing is he seems fine. His still eating perfectly normal. I feed him betta pellets once a day; jus enough for him to eat in a few minutes. I substitute his food for bloodworms once a week and fast him one day a week too. His in a 9litre tank. Filtered and heated to around 26 degrees celcius. I do a 30-50% water change nd clean his tank once a week. I clean the filter every couple of days. Before i add new water in i let it sit for a day or so to let it cycle and then jus before i add it i add some stress coat to it nd make sure its the same temp as the tank. His got his own little hiding spot for when he wants to chill but as soon as i walk into the room his swimmin around nd always ready to greet me. He seems very happy. The spot has not changed nd no more have come up. Im jus so confused. Does anyone have any ideas as to what it is?


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Might be a parasite growing? I would suggest doing a 100% water change if possible. There are other things that should be done here as well as precaution. Read one of the stickies in this category of the forum. They tell you the known diseases, symptoms and know cures. Overall, the most helpful info you will find. 

Good Luck!


----------



## cantfindone (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanx Kevin! I Read thru the sticky threads and did some more of my own googling. But the thing is, my betta is showing none of those symptoms :/ and i cant find a parasite that starts off as one white dot near the eye. Should i jus keep an eye on it and if there are any changes proceed with treatment?  i hope its nothing. Ive really fallen for the little guy lol


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a betta who had something like that once. When he is swimming, see if it looks raised or if it changes colors depending on which direction he is facing. With my little guy, it turned out to be a scale he had knocked loose when he was swimming under one of his decorations. If that's what it is, no worries!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

It sounds like a parasite to me too, I would suggest that in addition to the water changes you add half a teaspoon of AQ salt per gallon of water to the tank for a week to help kill it off. I don't know of any parasites that can survive salt treatment. If this is a parasite, it seems this is a new infestation and your fish's immune system hasn't been compromised or anything, meaning that with treatment he won't suffer any long-term effects. Parasites in general aren't that harmful if caught early.

If there's no change after a week, let us know - it's possible that it could be something else, it's just that parasites are the most common issue. He also could have damaged a scale, or could have had a tiny cut/injury that scarred over. AQ salt won't hurt in any case.


----------



## cantfindone (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank u all for ur responses. Ill do the water change and add some aq salt and ill let u all know how i go


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Please be careful when using AQ salt. You can't use it for more than 10 days (someone correct me if that number is wrong) or else it will begin to do damage to the betta's labyrinth organ, which is what they use to breathe from the surface of the water.

Hope your little guy is all better soon!


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep its 10 days.


----------



## cantfindone (Aug 28, 2012)

Great news people!! I tried the aquarium salt and the spot didnt disappear or change. Must be a scale. Checked the ammonia, etc. And everythings perfect! My bettas still eatin n playin around so his fine. And today was the first time i handfed him! )


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well Done.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Yay! I'm so glad he's alright!


----------

